# Taylor 214CE (top crack) $200. Ancaster



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Wow. Amazing deal!


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

and ... gone


----------

